# Small Lots or Big Lots



## grassguy123

I do grounds maintenance and janitorial services. I want to get into parking lot maintenance (sweeping). 

What accounts are better to target and easier to sign on small parking lots like burger kings or big lots like walmart?

What accounts are easier to sign on small mom and pop businesses, shopping malls, or large corporations?

Our grounds maintenance sales plan is MUCH different than our janitorial sales plan. Can anyone offer advise on their best method of signing on new sweeping customers?


----------

